
White House: Share Your Thoughts on Strong Encryption - russell_h
https://www.whitehouse.gov/webform/share-your-thoughts-onstrong-encryption
======
steamer25
Here's what I wrote:

Expecting Americans to weaken encryption systems is analogous to mandating
that all physical locks succumb to any copy of a government master key. This
certainly violates the spirit of the fourth amendment--especially when you
consider that the amendment explicitly guarantees the privacy of citizen's
"papers, and effects".

Such a mandate would also be counter-productive in terms of reducing non-
governmental intrusion. Building by-pass mechanisms into these systems
inherently provides additional avenues for circumventing them. Returning to
the master key analogy, if a copy of the master key was leaked into the
public, the locks on every home, car and business in the entire country would
have to be replaced or otherwise be rendered useless. Similarly, if, after
significant research and experimentation a criminal or foreign organization
was able to derive or otherwise reproduce the master key, no lock in the
country could impede them.

The arguments of the few who oppose access to strong encryption as a human
right imply that they consider it to be a weapon. If that's the case, then
it's a right recognized by the second amendment.

Then again, while the pen may be mightier than the sword, communication is not
truly a weapon. Sticks and stones can break bones but words and information
are ultimately unable to cause direct physical harm.

The willingness of some men to overstep their rights and engage in violence is
why we are called to count the cost of eternal vigilance and not give up our
liberties for a little temporary security. This is government's raison d'etre:
to protect us from the sticks and stones _while_ upholding our inalienable
rights to free speech and voluntary association--rights which also clearly
encompass access to encryption.

